# 3 inches of snow, town plow passed 4 times



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Were in the middle of a 3-5" storm and we have about 3" so far, one of the town plow trucks has been by 4 times so far. Seems like a waste.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

4 times ,,wow


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

and if they didnt pass ur street once you would be mad....seems like a lose lose situation


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Once would have done the job, why pay these guys to make sparks. Another reason my taxes are so high.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Same thing with us last year, our house is on a side street and last year the city plows were by every 3 inch storm at least 2 or 3 times. I thought wow did a council person move into the area or something. Yeah, that lasted for about 3 storms, then it was maybe a day or two AFTER a storm when they finally went through. Right after everything was nice and rutted up!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

BSM Exhaust;891020 said:


> Once would have done the job, why pay these guys to make sparks. Another reason my taxes are so high.


we need to make the roads safe so all of you can go out and hoard up all the milk and bread :laughing:


----------



## KrisR (Sep 12, 2009)

i think its a new hampshire thing


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

My thought is the town guys get time and a half, and its before xmas. There like everyone on this site full of pizz and vinegar to make money!!!!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

i wish it were true about time and a half before christmas

when in reality its all about....liability .


----------

